# Worlds thinnest wireless keyboard also acts as a large flexible touch surface



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Cambridge-based company CSR has created what it believes to be the worlds thinnest wireless keyboard while at the same time allowing it to take the form of a flexible touch-enabled sheet.

Its actually a flexible, wireless touch surface that is just 0.5mm thick. That allows it to easily slip inside a tablet or smartphone case, and because it is wireless it offers up a very convenient way to type on a surface that doesnt cover any of your tablet or smartphones display.

Read More


----------

